# Garmin Auto Pause MPH



## warrena (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,

I just noticed on my Garmin 200 I can adjust my auto pause mph. That's great! I have been using it along with Strava and notice I get killed on a couple of obstacles. One stretch of ~ .5 mile that's a very narrow bridge with hair pin lead in and out and a road crossing mixed in. This is about 8 miles in an 11 mile TT I like to ride and I will drop from 19.7 to 19.3 and struggle to regain the loss on the remaining 3 miles. I notice I'm dropping from ~ 23mph to ~12 to get through this. It's not a skill issue, it would dangerous to hammer it if you even could due to other cyclists and peds.

I don't want to "cheat" but what are you guys setting yours at? Does it just normalize the route, not just eliminate the section and not record the miles?

I'm #2 on this stretch, less than 1mph behind and #1 for my age group. If I get KOM I want to do so fair and square.

Thanks,

Warren


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

If you've ever wondered how people average 24 mph on solo rides, this is it. I've turned mine off.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

It doesn't matter what you have autopause set to for Strava, it looks at the time stamps when computing segment times.

I set mine to 1mph, that way my bike can shift move a bit when I'm stopped without it constantly stopping and starting


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks at your entry and exit times, not your moving time. So set the sucker for 30 mph and it won't make a difference.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Is it possible to win strava?


----------



## warrena (Aug 5, 2012)

*Yes!*



Local Hero said:


> Is it possible to win strava?



We race for pink slips!

I use it to push myself, just an added incentive. I started out using iPhone in my packet with an app and couldn't see my performance till over. Then I got a Garmin and could track my averages and make some goals. Since I don't know any cyclists in the area I can see what is a good time on a particular section of a trail. This has me riding intervals now and I improve weekly.

Strava is fun but around here if you really tried an average serious cyclist you could sweep most "records". Heck I'm only 2+ months back into road riding at 51 and am top 10 or better for many and top 25 for the entire 45 mile track I ride.

That's a win for me!

W


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Fireform said:


> If you've ever wondered how people average 24 mph on solo rides, this is it. I've turned mine off.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Use autopause but don't set it for a specific mph, just leave it at when stopped. It keeps running for a second when you stop, and takes a second when you take off again. Your moving time and elapsed time will show you the difference.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

There is no such thing as stopped on the 200 as it does not use a wheel sensor and GPS will always show you moving within it's position error/uncertainty. 

You need to play with the setting and find what works the most reliably for you. Set it too high and the GPS variation will cause it to pause while you're riding. Set it too low and it will un-pause while you're standing still. 

Somewhere between 3-5 mph seems to work well.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I have mine set to 7 mph. That way I can slowly roll up to a stop sign or light and have it pause but still be moving.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

I've read autopause isn't really a good thing to have turned on because you end up getting inaccurate numbers. Autopause does nothing except for increase the meaningless statistic that average speed is. Sure its fun to have high average speeds but strava is smarter than that. If they allowed you to stop it would be so easy to get long segments. Ride hard, rest a bit, ride hard. It would be a nightmare. The only way to get that KOM is to work harder.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine is set at 4mph, same reasons as poster above, just a little lower. That way it pauses whenever you slow down to a stop.

In terms of strava, it doesn't change anything as someone else said, because Strava doesn't take into account the fact that your gps was "stopped" in the middle of a segment. If you stop for 20mn to take your break in the middle of a segment, Strava will include the 20mn in the segment. So really, you can't cheat with auto-stop.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't do mine for Strava. I do mine to gauge my overall progress as one of many metrics. I like to compare as close as possible to a TT race scenario where I wouldn't have to stop so I try to limit the stop light and traffic impact as much as possible.


----------

